# How to Crash right during a jump?



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Serious question. I've been trying progressively bigger gaps and jumps (in my mind anyway, but they're nowhere near what I see in the pictures here). I think in a lot of cases, speed seems to be the ticket out of most trouble, so I am trying to grow balls and go faster. But I do want to know if there's a way to properly crash if I hit a jump or gap short... I've always been afraid of casing and then losing it. I'm finally understanding that theory of actively moving through a jump and leading with your hands and following with your feet, now it's a matter of what to do if I do end up short. I've noticed that rear-wheel casing isn't as bad in some instances, but when does it go bad?

Anyway, lots of questions in that statement. Wondering what people here do when they know they're short or in the wrong position mid-air.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Try ditching the bike if you know you're coming up short (nose casing is usually alot worse than rear casing).


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

danglingmanhood said:


> Try ditching the bike if you know you're coming up short (nose casing is usually alot worse than rear casing).


F that.

I rather let my bike absorb the first major impact, then my body...rather than bailing in the air and potentially landing on my bike, or letting my legs/knees take the brunt of the hit...that's a nice way to ruin an ankle or knee ligaments.

OP, where you ride...BS has jumps of all sizes, small to large...just take the jump you feel most comfortable with and practice jumping over and over. once you get comfortable clearing it, start moving the bike around in the air. the more you can get comfortable w/ the bike, the more you can control the result of how your landing will be..then work your way up to the next sized jump there, and repeat.

run stiff suspension (i run 17-20% sag up front, and 25% w/ a lot of hsc in the R) that way when you case or overshoot, your suspension can absorb the hit instead of bottoming out on soft suspension and getting bucked.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I guess it all depends on how big the jump/gap is and what the potential outcome might be as well.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Crashing/casing and basically fcuking things up and getting away with it breeds confidence as well as plenty of theories about how to best survive making mistakes.
Truth is that when things go really bad, it's out of your control.
When things go bad, you may not have as much control as you think you do.
You get lucky or unlucky to a degree each time you bail.
The worst crash I have ever had was also the one that I thought I had control of.
Plenty of time in the air, plenty of time to figure out what went wrong, plenty of time to default to "escape mode" which had always worked in the past. Oops. I remember thinking ' I know how this goes" when in the air and preparing for impact. I was wrong. 
The flipside was many bigger wrecks where I was completely out of control that I walked away from unscathed.
You never know how it's going to go when you are fully committed and you fcuk up.
Just roll with it.
Expand your comfort level.
Pay your dues.
Count your blessings.
Push it.
Get lucky.
Ride.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Agree, stay with bike on landing. Especially on overshoots. Learn to roll out if you can, it's usually instinctual. Casing, also stay with your bike. Coming up short? I dunno, I say stay with your bike until it doesn't make sense, then try to roll it out. Your bike is designed to take the hit, your body isn't. Once the bike goes endo though, bailing is the only option.



drastic. said:


> F that.
> 
> I rather let my bike absorb the first major impact, then my body...rather than bailing in the air and potentially landing on my bike, or letting my legs/knees take the brunt of the hit...that's a nice way to ruin an ankle or knee ligaments.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

There are soo many variables to this... 

The few main things I think help in the broadest spectrum is try your best to relax and stay loose, not easy I know but the more fluid you stay the less rigid the impact.

Try and keep your limbs close, arms pushed out to catch you on a fall to your side, one leg greatly extended away from your body gone wrong can end up in sprains or breaks pretty easily.

These aren't absolutes, I am not sure anything is but I think generally decent ideas. 

Touching on staying with your bike, I tend to try and ride most things out, I get lucky often, I hope its skills haha, but I will say luck. With DH and trail/enduro riding things out has proved well how ever with dirt jumps/trails, and skate parks I have not faired as well as often. but this is the DH section 

Oh one last thing, pads help a ton for the bumps and scrapes, they don't look the coolest but it sure as hell beats getting sent through a cheese grater made by mother nature. I've definitely came out on top countless times cause I had them.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Avoid handlebar ends like the plague!


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

ron m. said:


> Serious question. I've been trying progressively bigger gaps and jumps (in my mind anyway, but they're nowhere near what I see in the pictures here). I think in a lot of cases, speed seems to be the ticket out of most trouble, so I am trying to grow balls and go faster. But I do want to know if there's a way to properly crash if I hit a jump or gap short... I've always been afraid of casing and then losing it. I'm finally understanding that theory of actively moving through a jump and leading with your hands and following with your feet, now it's a matter of what to do if I do end up short. I've noticed that rear-wheel casing isn't as bad in some instances, but when does it go bad?
> 
> Anyway, lots of questions in that statement. Wondering what people here do when they know they're short or in the wrong position mid-air.


1. if you know that youre coming up short, when in doubt pull up as hard as you can. front tire casing is infinitely worse than rear. no good can come of it, other than it's pretty rowdy when you ride out of one. I usually try to stay nose high in the first part of the air then drop the front as I sight my landing.

2. if you can get your front wheel over the knuckle, stay with the bike and hold the F on. again pull up and lean back. if you already started to nosedive, just get way back over the back tire in a tuck and hope you have the balance point to ride out. when you do that you are pretty much fully commited. nosedives are actually considered kind of a trick and people do them on purpose.

3. if you are going to knuckle the front wheel to the point where you cannot monster truck out of it, do a leap frog type move over the bars while shoving them downwards with your hands.

4. rear tire casing goes bad when weight transfer happens really fast, ie you stop dead, and you go over the bars anyway, or the rebound throws you. this is generally preferable to getting launched over the bars by the front wheel, but you can still get messed up depending on the terrain if you have some exposure to the steep trail/landing below. rear tire cases are the most likely to flat, mess up your wheel, cranks, chainguide, shock, frame, etc, of any type of crash.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

crashing is an art form. its something you just learn how to do after doing it alot. the only thing you can really make a consious choice of doing while crashing is deciding weather to ditch the bike or not. after that its up to your bodys natural reaction on what going to happen. best thing to do is stay relaxed dont tense up and when you hit the ground try and roll


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some tips that have helped me when I eat **** (which was a LOT when I started...luckily I've cut back a bit).

1. If you are going to nose case, lift up and hold on for dear life and try not to explode off the bike upon impact. This means keeping your front wheel straight and moving forward. Don't tuck your front. In these cases, you seriously have to man handle your bars and keep your arms flexed and hold on. 

2. If you are going to rear case, lift up and hold on for dear life and try not to explode off the bike upon impact. This means keeping your front wheel straight and moving forward. Don't get bucked off the bike.

3. If you aren't going to make it at all, ditch the bike in the air and try to shoot yourself to the best landing area available. This 'best area' is usually the landing you were originally aiming for. Ditching the bike takes practice, most people get DEATH GRIP and hold on for the ride into oblivion. Don't be one of those people.

4. If you are going to over clear it gets tricky. Sometimes it's best to hold on and try to absorb the impact. Sometimes it's better to ditch the bike and go into a roll. Most of the time I choose option 1 and either ride it out or explode into the ground and start crying while calling out for my mommy.

In most cases, you always want to keep the momentum going so that it's not an abrupt impact into the ground - that's when bones break. 

Really, the main thing to NOT do in the air is get frozen. If you are doing something wrong in the air, you will start to think about it and your body will do NOTHING. When you do nothing, you will get nothing results - which means if you were going to eat ****, you are definately eating **** now.

You have to stay relaxed, loose, and always focusing on what is ahead of you. If you don't plan ahead, soon you will be there and you will have no plan. You go where you look, you look where you go. Focus ahead.. always, even when crashing. 

Commitment is the other huge factor in doing any of these things. You have to commit before you start, and once you start you can't have any of these doubts or thoughts running in your mind when you are attempting something. 

If you think you can do it, KNOW you can do it when you are going off it and most likely you'll be good to go. You should mentally prepare yourself - visualize yourself successfully hitting the gap and then execute your plan.

If you are about to hit a gap, and you think to yourself I'm not going to make it - even if you had the speed correct I guarantee you will make yourself eat **** by either coming up short by being stiff in the air, or getting in an awkard position and screwing up your landing and eating ****. Both caused from not being relaxed and loose - which comes from being uncomfortable.

Work your way up from small gaps and just keep pushing yourself to go bigger. There is a comfortable zone that you can keep building your skills within, just keep trying to push it a little at a time. 

To me, downhill is 90% mental and 10% physical. There is SO MUCH mental training you can do when you aren't even on the bike that help out. I broke my collar bone and couldn't ride for over 2 months - but the first day I was back I was a better rider than I was before because I had been mentally training myself for so many different things while I was injured. 

Watch as many pro videos as you can, you'll see how they make everything they do seem so easy. I've learned that it really is as easy as it seems as long as you aren't doubting yourself.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

If you are going down, you are going down. Don't fight it. When you stick an arm or a leg out to stop yourself from falling, thats when you break/tear stuff. I saw an Interview with a pro biker who had many big crashes and no serious injuries (broken foot and stuff was all) but one time he was over-rotating on a 360 and stuck his foot out, and tore a ton of ligaments in his leg/knee leading to multiple surgeries, even though he still rode the 360 out.

I find that during the tumble, I'm actually having tons of fun. Nothing screams awesome like rolling through a rock garden with no bike. Its when i stop tumbling and i feel all my cuts that it isn't so much fun anymore.

The best thing for me is my helmet. Before I got serious and was just goofing off on small jumps before i knew what real mtn biking was, i had a few MINOR spills, and all of them hurt real bad. I didn't have a helmet so my natural instinct was to not hurt me pretty face, so my hands/knees/shoulders took most of the hits. It hurts.

My two most recent big crashes i rolled onto my head during both of them. I actually swear that during one, while my face was sliding on the ground, I was laughing out loud because i was so comfortable and happy I had a nice padded full face on. Broke my visor, but it hurt less than most of my other MINOR spills.

Heres a vid of me crashing. Notice I think i stick my arms out a bit, but NOT TO STOP MY FALL, just to ease my body onto the ground and initiate a roll type of a deal. I didn't try to get away from my bike or anything, I literally just rolled with it. I kept riding that day with no problems other than a slightly hurt shoulder and a bloody knee.






skip to about 15 seconds in when you hear me making funny sounds, then say "Uh-oh."


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

All very good tips, guys. In my case, anyway, it's more about being uncomfortable than anything and then getting stiff. I've gotten a bit better lately and am riding looser (not as much brake checking as I used to). Sounds like I need to continue practicing, feel more comfortable and build confidence. Good point on visualization too. I think I'm slowly getting there... I just tend to be impatient and frustrated that I can't go as big (that's relative, mind you. Haha!).


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> Here are some tips that have helped me when I eat **** (which was a LOT when I started...luckily I've cut back a bit).
> 
> 3. If you aren't going to make it at all, ditch the bike in the air and try to shoot yourself to the best landing area available. This 'best area' is usually the landing you were originally aiming for. Ditching the bike takes practice, most people get DEATH GRIP and hold on for the ride into oblivion. Don't be one of those people.
> 
> ...


This man speaks the truth.........the three above are what i feel are the greatest tips he mentioned. the bold one is by far the most important....the time i gave my self a class 4 ac seperation to my shoulder was becasue i hesitated on the lip of a jump and lawn darted, got death grip and just rode that b i t c h into the ground.

also, dont be afraid of throwing your mega expensive bike away to help avoid mega eat s*** some people dont realise that by holding onto it just puts your body in all sorts of odd positions that can really toss you


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

lax30 said:


> This man speaks the truth.........the three above are what i feel are the greatest tips he mentioned. the bold one is by far the most important....the time i gave my self a class 4 ac seperation to my shoulder was becasue i hesitated on the lip of a jump and lawn darted, got death grip and just rode that b i t c h into the ground.
> 
> also, dont be afraid of throwing your mega expensive bike away to help avoid mega eat s*** some people dont realise that by holding onto it just puts your body in all sorts of odd positions that can really toss you


I agree... there has to be 100% commitment or I almost certain I will be feasting on $h!t, which is why I am slowly building up to it (too slow, I think).

Won't have any issues pushing away the bikes since they're mega-inexpensive. BTW, I'm actually trying to learn jumps using two bikes: my AM (Heckler) and DH (Atomik) bike. Would that just confuse me? So far, I think I've been able to progress using both.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Commitment isn't going to prevent crashes. In fact my worst crashes are because I was overconfident and showing off while plenty committed! I will say tho that if you're "not feeling it" then it's time to just stick to the trail. Worst ever crash (broke my arm off my shoulder) was when I was hung-over on a 100 deg day and was losing focus. Even told my buddy that I wasn't feeling it and should have quit then; lesson learned. Some good tips in this thread.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

To get good at crashing you have to do it a lot. 

My worst was a front tire case where I tried to ride it out but the tire got caught which transferred all the momentum of the jump into smashing me into the ground. =broken organs and 1 week in the hospital. 

Another one was a rear tire case over a huge double where I rode it out, but my rear wheel took the brunt of the impact. =823 smashed. 

Would prefer to let bike die rather than myself, although I have heard skin grows back but shimano doesn't.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I finally know how it feels like to be rear-case bucked. Came up way short on a short gap (came up on it too slow, the gap was immediately after a sharp turn... ). Watching the video, I thought was just slightly short, but one frame showed how short I was. Rolled over, but didn't get hurt. Bike ended up upright too (upside down). 

Had a good time anyway, hit 4 new features (and only screwed up on one). Practice, practice!


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

carry your speed through that corner, and compress the bike. itll float right over that gap.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

drastic. said:


> carry your speed through that corner, and compress the bike. itll float right over that gap.


Thanks. I kinda listened to my buddy who rides clipped in and has no problem clearing that with rolling speed. Watching the video, I could have benefited from one crank rotation. I did try to pop off the lip but I was just too slow. Good times today.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

If I'm going to come up way short then I just ditch the bike and dry to land on the transition of the landing I was going for. Upon hitting the ground I turn it into a roll/tumble to make the fall less intense. If I think I'm going to be close I'll try to ride it out, but doing that has landed me with a broken collarbone in the past(although I was way short on a 20fter). 
When I'm hitting a new jump I usually air on the side of being too fast than too slow. You have a better chance of riding out an over jump than an under jump.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

ron m. said:


> Well, I finally know how it feels like to be rear-case bucked. Came up way short on a short gap (came up on it too slow, the gap was immediately after a sharp turn... ). Watching the video, I thought was just slightly short, but one frame showed how short I was. Rolled over, but didn't get hurt. Bike ended up upright too (upside down).
> 
> Had a good time anyway, hit 4 new features (and only screwed up on one). Practice, practice!


Ah, failed the Entrance Exam.. That sucks.
As said before, pump it and you will pop right over it.
Be careful when the wind is blowing there, It can carry you off line and screw you up some.
Glad you didn't get hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Good info here! Subscribed!!!


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

this is hands down the best thread here

I just had a large crash (details here if you want em)

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...assive-crash-lol-pics-772290.html#post9060652

anyways, while i was in midair, it was so big i had time to think,

I thought to myself, what did mtbr say?

stay relaxed.... check
pull your limbs close.... check
try roll with it - well i was totally out of control so there was no chance I could roll, so I figured I will just do parts 1 and 2

so i have some minor cuts and bruises but I am good.

best thread ever.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

jasonjm said:


> best thread ever.


Really good tips here, for sure. I don't think I'd be as good a rider as I am now without the guys on this forum. Saw your thread and yeah, armor is important. I feel ridiculous wearing it and it isn't like I go big, but when I do crash, it softens the blow a lot. Glad you're okay to ride another day. Rubber side down, bro.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

mzorich said:


> crashing is an art form. its something you just learn how to do after doing it alot. the only thing you can really make a consious choice of doing while crashing is deciding weather to ditch the bike or not. after that its up to your bodys natural reaction on what going to happen. best thing to do is stay relaxed dont tense up and when you hit the ground try and roll


:thumbsup:
Oh! Crap moments.
Oh crap_0002.wmv - YouTube

Scream like a girl then walk it off!

Crash at the hip - YouTube


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> :thumbsup:
> Oh! Crap moments.
> Oh crap_0002.wmv - YouTube
> 
> ...


Nice videos, bro, especially the last one. That was a really good tuck and roll. When did you know to hit the eject button?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

+1 Good vids...Second was a nice save!


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

ron m. said:


> Nice videos, bro, especially the last one. That was a really good tuck and roll. When did you know to hit the eject button?


I clipped my pedal on the lip, I can't really remember how I bailed, I just knew I had to stay relaxed and tuck into a ball as soon as I could. Never, ever extend your arms when you're about to eat it, it's an invitation for a snapped collar bone or worse.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Grade 3 separated shoulder extending my arm! OUCH!!!


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

Firstly. 
forget about crashing. If you always focus on how you will crash better you will crash more. 
Secondly
Focus on being light and fluid on the bike, RELAX. If you chill and focus on taking off well and landing you are much more likely to manage it.
I used to look at a jump and wonder how badly I would crash, I would more often than not crash or not do the jump. But once I started to focus on how I COULD jump and land well I had no trouble. Try visualizing your flight path and where and how you will land and ride out of the transition.
If you focus on crashing you will crash. If you focus on completing a decent and controlled jump you are much more likely to accomplish it. Besides once you crash a few times you will figure out that it doesn't always hurt too bad, and you will start to realise you can hit the jumps without crashing. 
I used to try and finish my rides at a local spot with a 17 foot drop. It took me months to puff up my balls enough to do it. until one day I decided I already know how to do it and just went for it. I did it no problem and it then became a regular part of the ride.
BE POSITIVE DUDE.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Excellent advice fyiross...My problem was always riding tense and thinking crash too much, that led to my separated shoulder! Easier said than done but getting better!


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

I used to panic a lot, You just gotta get it in your head that you are a better rider than you give yourself credit for.
try and compare jumps you are facing with other stuff you have done. once you realise that you have probably have already done a jump of that size or there abouts you will sail over it and ride off a hero.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Since we're getting into it a bit... the-importance-of-psychological-skills-in-downhill-racing


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

electrik said:


> Since we're getting into it a bit... the-importance-of-psychological-skills-in-downhill-racing


That is an excellent article (reinforces some of the ideas presented here)! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mandatory gap (Feb 18, 2012)

jiu jitsu rolls when you can


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

electrik said:


> Since we're getting into it a bit... the-importance-of-psychological-skills-in-downhill-racing


Great article! Here's a summary:

Step 1: Don't be a pu$$y.
Step 2: Man up to your mistakes. You caused the crash, not the ground.
Step 3: Become a pro racer.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

genemk said:


> Great article! Here's a summary:
> 
> Step 1: Don't be a pu$$y.
> Step 2: Man up to your mistakes. You caused the crash, not the ground.
> Step 3: Become a pro racer.


More like...

Step 1: Buy a DH bike.
Step 2: ??
Step 3: Profit!!


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's a couple of successful crashes.

Me about 5 years ago (wow time flies). The rider I was behind sketched me out because he went around the jump, I thought I was going to hit him so I hit the brakes (in the air). That was the last time I ever did that.
My Crash at Duryea Downhill - YouTube

This crash was a nose case which threw me over the bars. You can see I only use my outstretched arms to guide myself into a roll. After the roll I hop right back up injury free.

My friend last year at 7 springs trying to gap an elevated bridge.
Stu epic fail - YouTube

This crash my friend Stu was trying a sketchy jump and he came up a little short and he caught his rear tire on the wooden bridge and that slammed him to the ground. You can see he DID NOT use his arms to try and break his fall, and he managed to actually get a bit of a roll going. He got right back up and went for it again and cleared it.

A few tips. I agree with not thinking about crashing, and visualize your flight path and landing. If you do think about crashing use it in a positive way, like even if you crash it won't be bad.

You must absolutely commit to the jump/drop/feature. Some of the worst crashes I've saw is from people deciding at the last second to try and abort and it was too late. Or they didn't go at it with full commitment. For any jump drop etc, you must go for it 100%.

Stick with it as long as you can and try and ride it out. Even if you case the jump, land nose heavy etc, a good percentage of the time your suspension will save you, and nothing feels better than an awesome save.

If you do crash, DO NOT, try to use an outstretched arm to break your fall. You're looking at a broken wrist, arm, or collar bone right there. I recommend staying on the bike as long as possible. If you do stick out your arms, just use them to guide yourself into a roll.

I only abandon ship when I know a crash is inevitable. The last time I jumped off the bike, was when I hit this double too slow and I could see it was going to be a massive nose case. I jumped off the bike and went into a roll off to the side.

With crashing the worst thing you can have is an abrupt stop, dissipating energy over a distance is what prevents major injury. So learning how to roll is major.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

This is a cute thread. 

Not to be that jackass, but I'm about to be that jackass. 

There are a lot of different types of falling, and a lot of different causes. Chances are, most of the falls in this thread are caused by poor riding technique - when it comes to jumps, I'm betting most of the time its caused by dead sailoring or going too slow. If you're going too slow, chances are you're fighting falling because you think you might be able to ride out of it, and by the time you realize you need to jump ship, it is too late, and you get tangled up in the bike. This counts for everything from techy steep stuff to jumps. If you're in the process of a dead sailor, you're already going a different direction from the bike, you have no way of leveraging it (and if you did, you wouldn't be dead sailoring and about to crash), and you're probably fycked anyway. The best way to crash from dead sailoring is to really really really really really focus on NOT dead sailoring. 

If you're really going at DH speeds, and fully committed and you crash, there is literally no reaction time or anything you can do. You're going to crash the way you happen to be positioned.

Watch a couple BMX videos (not sh1tty youtube crash sequences of n00bs, but of good people). Watch dirt jump videos. You want to see somebody crash well in a controlled crash, watch the people who do it for a living. If you're going at real downhill speeds, you almost will certainly not have time to respond to crashes. And if you're going slow enough that you have time to respond to them, you probably don't have the necessary leverage to throw your body clear of your bike, because you're probably falling because you're dead sailoring. 

The only tricks to really mitigating injury in a super fast crash is make sure you never hit the ground with your palms unless you're landing like a cat into the back side of a jump. Make a fist if you have to and hit the ground with the outside of it. Tuck your shoulders in and try and roll when possible. If you get bucked/thrown, and you're not sure which way is up, and you're not wearing a neckbrace, try and keep your head tucked into the your chest/shoulder cup on one side or the other and try and roll over the other side.

Chances are, if you hit the ground with one arm extended and take the majority of the force in one arm/hand, you'll break/seriously damage it.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a kick ass vid with some good technique crashes in the beginning! Enjoy the rest too!!!http://http://www.pinkbike.com/video/232058/


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Here is a kick ass vid with some good technique crashes in the beginning! Enjoy the rest too!!!http://http://www.pinkbike.com/video/232058/


Awesome video, bro! They make the bail-outs looks so easy (especially in slo-mo... makes you think you have all that time to react). I can't even do 1/10th of the sizes these boys hit.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Here is a kick ass vid with some good technique crashes in the beginning! Enjoy the rest too!!!http://http://www.pinkbike.com/video/232058/


Awesome video! Almost made me drool. Now I wanna go ride!


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

I crash when i ride a beach cruiser.


----------

